# Ground chicken?



## rbnice1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Anyone ever tried ground chicken?  My daughter does not eat beef or pork other then bacon, so I thought a bacon wrapped ground chicken fatty might be something she would like.

Any idea on what to put in it?  Cheese and ?????  Im drawing a blank other then cheese.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thighs work well. They have enough fat to help things together. 

Meatballs, sausage, you name it you can substitute it.


----------



## tripleq (Jan 22, 2017)

How about her fav O rite cheese , sundried tomatoes, scrambled eggs and some withered spinach.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 22, 2017)

She's picky.......  no green stuff, no matoes, peppers, onions.  Eggs she likes, but seems like that might be a bit odd in ground chicken.....  Not sure...  I might have to try that.  If nothing else I'll eat it. lol


----------



## mkriet (Jan 22, 2017)

I've never done a fatty, but I have ground chicken.  Make sure it is about frozen when you grind it.  You could try a chicken parm fatty.  Not sure how that would be smoked, but it sounds good.

I would say chicken bacon ranch, or buffalo chicken with bleu cheese, bot not sure what else to put in it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've done a turkey club fatty. Rolled ground turkey, stuffed with ham, swiss, and wrapped in a bacon weave. The only thing I would change is to add a heavier seasoned rub to the turkey. 

chris


----------



## bubba watson (Feb 2, 2017)

rbnice1 said:


> Anyone ever tried ground chicken?  My daughter does not eat beef or pork other then bacon, so I thought a bacon wrapped ground chicken fatty might be something she would like.
> 
> Any idea on what to put in it?  Cheese and ?????  Im drawing a blank other then cheese.




My family loves a chicken cordon bleu one. Ham and cheese in the ground chicken.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Why not try a good homemade stuffing? I once did a meatloaf with mashed potatoes and cheese. Ground chicken is good and you will need a binder of some sort to hold it together. A side of gravy and away you go....


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Bubba Watson said:


> My family loves a chicken cordon bleu one. Ham and cheese in the ground chicken.


This sounds yummy.....


----------



## donr (Feb 8, 2017)

Jenny-o sells turkey 85/15 turkey sausage that has soy protein for a binder already added.  

You could mix in breakfast sausage seasoning, use eggs, cheese & potatoes.

Celery (not very green), blue cheese & Wing sauce

Fill with Cauliflower & cheese

Mix in pickling spice, black pepper & Corriander. Fill with Sauerkraut, swiss cheese.

Mix in Italian sausage seasoning.  Fill with cheese & Turkey pepperoni.

Mix in Gyro Seasoning.  Fill with Feta.  Add onions, Tomatoes, cucumbers & Tzatziki sauce to yours.


----------



## ozarkssmokin (Feb 11, 2017)

I did a ground chicken cordon bleu fatty stuffed with dijon mustard, Swiss, and ham. Turned out great! Just make sure your internal temp hits 165°. I have also seen where someone made one like a chicken fajita (cheese, peppers, sautéed onions, etc).


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 11, 2017)

I like these ideas!

I'm thinking ground thighs, stuff it with a precooked cornbread stuffing that's still quite moist, lining with some Swiss cheese, and then wrapping in prosciutto topped with a bacon jacket!

Darn, I just made myself hungry!


----------

